# Miter saw dust control



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

My miter saw kicks out way too much dust. The dust collection hookup catches a fair amount of it, but too much still makes it into the air. I am really tired of it.

What works for you folks?


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

Join the club. I have not heard of anything that gets it all. Thousands of dollars have been spent by woodworkers trying to fix this problem. Most have only been far less than successful in the endeavor.


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

I never used Miter saw machine but I found an interesting video that may help you a bit.
Chop Saw Dust Hood - YouTube


----------



## JPF WOODWORKING (Jun 8, 2012)

Like a dog trying to catch his own tail, trying to completely eliminate dust from a miter saw if very difficult. I own the Festool Kapex and have it connected to a ct22 dust extractor and this set-up greatly increases the dust collection efficiency when compared to my old set-up (12" Dewalt). This saw is remarkable with regard to accuracy and repeatability and I wouldn't change it for any other saw currently on the market. Like I said, the dust collection is also tremendous but not perfect. I noted somewhere along the mine someone who incorporated this saw and dust extractor with a down-draft sanding table hooked to their central dust collection system and they (seemingly) had truly conquered the dust problem with a miter saw. However this was exclusively a shop-based setup. Of course the Festool saw is quite expensive and it is hard to justify the cost unless you are earning your living with your tools.

Not sure this is of any help to you but I throw it out as a point if discussion.

Best regards!

JPF


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a shop vac attached and it catches everything. I do use an air handler though to catch anything that may bwecome airborne


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Radial arm saw the same way... Because the blade gets uncovered (dust collection trying from the shroud of the blade) as the gullets in the blade leave the work and extract / direct waste to the rear.

As videos and ideas go, I like this one:
SCMS Dust Collection - YouTube


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

My saw sets on an island cabinet...not against a wall. I rigged up a stand to hold a 33 (?) gal storage container with the opening facing the back side of the saw. Cut a hole in one side (now, the bottom) to accept a 4" toilet flange where I connect a DC hose. 
Between the saw's bag and the storage container, I get 90% of the dust.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been fighting the sliding compound miter dust problem for several years, including using a very large dust hood. I think the horsepower and suction of your blower plays a role, but in the end, it is the dust shooting out the side that is the real problem and without rigging some sort of movable side dust collection ports to the saw head that come down to the side of blade and touch the wood a few inches to each side of the blade. Personally, I have two solutions in mind in addition to the dust hood: 1) get all tools up on smaller, movable stands so I can easily clear the floor to vacuum the dust more easily or 2) take the darn saw outside. I'm working on solution 1, but 2 is looking better and better all the time. I do have a filtering unit overhead which helps. I did see one video of a dust collection hood that worked, but it had an 8 inch dust collection system that costs far more than I can afford. I am also going to up the HP on my dust collection blower, but I'm getting the feeling of "abandon hope, all ye who enter here" with regard to this problem.


----------



## TomB19 (Jun 27, 2011)

I like John Heisz' solution. He built a hood and also a drawer under the saw for the dust to drop into. That is his only dust collection.

Chop Saw Station 1

I'm sure it's not the best chop saw dust collection but it appears to be a decent performer and very reasonable to implement.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I understand the problem with a sliding miter saw. A shop vac does ok when the blade is forward, but when you make a sliding cut, it loses effectiveness. One thing that helped me some was to cut down a 33 oz. Folgers can to where the saw barely clears the top of the can when it slides. Then cut the least amount off the front that will allow the can to sit right behind the fence. 
On my saw, the curvature of the can provided some springiness that helps hold it in place. The object is to deflect the sawdust that's going straight back and allow the vacuum to suck up more of it before it escapes onto the floor and behind the saw cabinet.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Guys

If you'd like to see a commercial solution, then take a look at the FastCap Pro Hood. It's received some good press on various professional fora in the USA. I'm still messing about with vacuum cleaners and hoses - and I've yet to find the ideal solution although Festool Kapex saws go a long way to meeting my needs

Regards

Phil


----------



## friendly1too (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a 1-gallon vacuum dedicated to my miter saw, with a switch that turns on both at the same time, but there's still plenty that goes out the back. In a video about radial arm saws done by Stumpy Nubs, there is what appears to be a very clever dust collection system, though he says nothing about it.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i hooked up the vac again, and tried a couple of different approaches. the slower i lowered the saw, the more dust got sucked up. i also ended up with a cleaner cut, so that is a start.

mine is not a slider. and probably 95% or more of my cuts are at 90 degrees, so i think that will let me make a more customized hood for that application.

i also saw a youtube video where the guy made a little flap thing that seemed to help alot. it also has a neat idea for router table dust collection

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrDO6CipASE&feature=related


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Chris, if Ya build it on Your new bench,put it along Your wall in the middle with a lower table so wood is same height as top of cutting table then build a 2 sides and a hood coming out as far as it will be even with the back fence of saw, hose from shop vac is hooked straight to collection tube where the bag would be hanging, this still does not allow my dust collector to catch all the dust but it really helps contain it from flying around the shop ...It does not have to be fancy mine is leftover plywood with some 2"x4" ripped in half as a support which allows a storage area on the roof for squares,pencils tape measure etc. good luck


----------

